# Ever Wonder Why It's Called a Pit Stop?



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

A nice and unusual *detail reference photo* for your period racecourse.
There are a number of others *here*, all mighty spiffy, and hi-res too, for modeling that detail.

It really makes me wish for a superskinny-motor chassis for open-wheel cars (not that I haven't before). I'd love to build something like this.

-- D


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Very cool D. Thanks for the links!


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

What the heck was that? Mod-please delete duplicate posts. Thanks! (and this one)


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Great info, Dslot. I never knew that! Your post is much appreciated.


----------

